# Ständige Fehlermeldungen bei Tomcat 5.5



## prakti@Tesla (18. Aug 2011)

Hallo lieber User 
ich bin zurzeit als Praktikant tätig bei einer Firma die eigene Software namens JTheseus herstellt.
Ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen Tomcat zu installieren und da drin JTheseus zu integrieren, leider ohne Erfolg bisher. Arbeite mit Windows 7 und 64 bit, also Tomcat läuft, habe alles wie in der Anleitung befolgt doch es läuft trotzdem nicht.

Ausserdem wenn ich Domain ist reserviert eingebe öffnet sich normal die Seite, wenn ich auf Tomcat Administration klicke steht da : 
HTTP Status 404 - /admin/
The requested resource (/admin/) is not available.

wenn ich auf Tomcat Manager klicke steht da :
HTTP Status 403 - Access to the requested resource has been denied
und mein Ziel ist ja auf JTheseus zugreifen zu können,

 aber wenn ich http://127.0.0.1:8080/JTheseus eingebe kommt folgendes:
HTTP Status 404 - /jtheseus/servlet/jtheseus.server.JTheseusServlet
The requested resource (/jtheseus/servlet/jtheseus.server.JTheseusServlet) is not available.

Hänge seit 2 Tagen an der Aufgabe und habe mich nun entschlossen mich an Euch zu wenden 
Hoffe ich könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe die Anleitung angehängt, nach der ich die Installation vorgenommen habe.

Hoffe auf Hilfe 



In den Logfiles steht:

*catalina.2011-08-18:*
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:28 AM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
Information: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Tomcat 5.5\bin;C:\Windows\Sun\Java\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\System Center Operations Manager 2007\;;.
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:29 AM org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol init
Information: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:29 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
Information: Initialization processed in 3662 ms
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:29 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
Information: Starting service Catalina
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:29 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
Information: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.26
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:29 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
Information: XML validation disabled
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:33 AM org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
Information: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:33 AM org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
Information: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:33 AM org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
Information: Jk running ID=0 time=0/77  config=null
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:33 AM org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
Information: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
Aug 18, 2011 9:01:34 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
Information: Server startup in 4658 ms
Aug 18, 2011 9:07:16 AM org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol pause
Information: Pausing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Aug 18, 2011 9:07:17 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService stop
Information: Stopping service Catalina
Aug 18, 2011 9:07:19 AM org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol destroy
Information: Stopping Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Aug 18, 2011 9:07:19 AM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
Information: Failed shutdown of Apache Portable Runtime
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:33 AM org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
Information: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Tomcat 5.5\bin;C:\Windows\Sun\Java\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\System Center Operations Manager 2007\;;.
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:33 AM org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol init
Information: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:33 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
Information: Initialization processed in 1395 ms
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:33 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
Information: Starting service Catalina
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:33 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
Information: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.26
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:33 AM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
Information: XML validation disabled
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:35 AM org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
Information: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:35 AM org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
Information: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:35 AM org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
Information: Jk running ID=0 time=0/94  config=null
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:35 AM org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
Information: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
Aug 18, 2011 9:15:36 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
Information: Server startup in 2929 ms
Aug 18, 2011 9:49:15 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig checkResources
Information: Undeploying context [/jtheseus]


*stdout_20110818:*
TraceThread.run: start
Trace.init: IOException = java.io.FileNotFoundException: C\JTheseus.INI (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)
TraceThread.getProperties: FileNotFoundException = java.io.FileNotFoundException: C\JTheseus.INI (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)
TraceThread.run: error by getProperties, stop
IOException while getting values: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C\JTheseus.INI (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)


----------



## Final_Striker (18. Aug 2011)

Bist du sicher das du 
	
	
	
	





```
-DJTheseusIniHome=C:\
```
 richtig gesetzt hast?


```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C\JTheseus.INI (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)
```
 sieht falsch aus.


----------



## prakti@Tesla (19. Aug 2011)

das hat jetzt doch funktioniert, allerdings war die Version sehr veraltet, habe dann von den Mitarbeitern eine neue Version bekommen + die Anleitung wie man diese draufspielt.Also eine neue Version von JTheseus.

Das habe ich dann alles so gemacht wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, doch nach dem öffnen der: http://127.0.0.1:8080/jtheseus wird die Seite kurz blau also sie wird geladen und danach bleibt die Seite einfach weiß. Also leerer weißer Bildschirm.

An was könnte das liegen?

Anleitung:

1. Tomcat Dienst beenden (Zahnrad-Button -> "Apache Tomcat" markieren -> auf "Dienst beenden" klicken)
2. Work Ordner leeren (e:\jtheseus\tomcat\work -> Ordner "Catalina" löschen. Für Testsystem Laufwerk = z).
3. JTheseus-Ordner unter e:\jtheseus\tomcat\webapps umbenennen in JTheseusX - X steht beim Testsystem hier für die Versionsnummer. Für Testsystem Laufwerk = z (nicht bei Hotfixes)
Die neue JT-Version finden Sie unter \\tesla-server-gc\JTheseus\Versionen\JTheseus\Java6\10.x 
4. JTheseus Ordner aus der neuen Zip-Datei in ...webapps kopieren (Bei Hotfix: ja, alles überschreiben)
5. Icons (NUR StockIcons außer dem Ordner "Custom") und Dokumente aus der alten Version (e:\jtheseus\tomcat\webapps\JTheseusX\domain, Ordner "images" und "documents"; bei Testsystem Laufwerk = z ) ausschneiden und in den domain-Ordner der neuen Version (e:\jtheseus\tomcat\webapps\JTheseus\domain, bei Testsystem Laufwerk = z) einfügen (Alles überschreiben? = Ja, alles). (nicht bei Hotfixes)

5.1. Wenn eine neue Sprache hinzugekommen ist (meist speziell für einen einzelnen Kunden) darauf achten, dass diese auch in der neuen Version enthalten ist. Ggf. die Sprachen ebenfalls in die neue Version kopieren. 

5.2 In der german_user.js im ..\JTheseus\languages Verzeichnis muss folgendes stehen:
// at this point are user messages
STR_SquareMeterPrice = "kalkulierter Wert"
STR_OpportunityContext_VoucherAttribute4="User min.";
STR_OpportunityContext_VoucherAttribute5="User max.";
5.3 Logo Ordner aus \jtheseusX\tomcat\webapps\JTheseus\domain\images in neues JT Verzeichniss \jtheseus\tomcat\webapps\JTheseus\domain\images\ verschieben. Sonst ist kein Tesla Logo in JT vorhanden 
6.0 Verzeichniss WEB-INF/lib auch in die neue Version übertragen
6. Tomcat Dienst starten
7. JTMail starten über c:/jtheseus/mailimport -> Doppelklick auf die Datei "Exec.bat" (nicht bei Hotfixes, sofern dieser nicht dafür war)
8. QIndex starten über Doppelklick auf die Datei "QIndex Exec_IndexChanges.bat" (auf dem Desktop)
9. Die neue JT-Version über den Explorer aufrufen und sich anmelden um zu prüfen, ob alles funktioniert oder ein DB-Update nötig ist. 
10. ggf. Datenbankupdate machen:
9.1 Sich als Admin anmelden
9.2 DB-Update ausführen (Bei allen Versionen vor der JT Version 6.0.6 müssen die DBUpdate manuell ausgeführt werden. Die Skripte dazu findet man hier.)
9.3 bei Fehlern Entwicklung Bescheid geben
9.4 Tomcat Dienst neustarten


----------



## Final_Striker (19. Aug 2011)

Schau mal in der Konsole vom Tomcat ob eine Exception geworfen wird.


----------



## prakti@Tesla (19. Aug 2011)

dafür musst du mir mal erklären was eine Exception ist 

habe die log. files hochgeladen als RAR.

logs.rar (3,13 KB) - uploaded.to

konnte die nicht hier posten weil es über 155.000 Zeichen sind.


----------



## Final_Striker (19. Aug 2011)

Schon mal die Log-Dateien angeguckt?

Da steht z.B. in der zweiten Zeile

```
TraceThread.openTrace: Exception = java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\JTheseus\JT_Logs\JTheseus.trc (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)
```

Außerdem sind dort wie es scheint Fehler in den JSP Dateien, so das diese nicht compiliert werden können.

```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP: 

An error occurred at line: 27 in the jsp file:...
```


Wäre es nicht einfacher, wenn jemanden aus der Firma bittest dir zu helfen?


----------



## prakti@Tesla (19. Aug 2011)

Die erwarten ja dass ich mich so lange damit beschäftige bis ich es endlich hinkriege.
Also die sagten sie hätten am Anfang selber 3-4 Tage dran gesessen.

Deswegen lieber Hilfe aus dem Internet


----------



## prakti@Tesla (19. Aug 2011)

FileNotFoundException: C:\Tomcat 5.5\work\Catalina\localhost\connector\SESSIONS.ser

der Fehler steht im Log.

Habe gegooglet aber nix konkreteres dazu gefunden.
Ich muss also diese Datei in den Ordner connector reinkopieren oder muss ich Tomcat dazu bringen sie selber zu erzeugen?


----------



## maki (19. Aug 2011)

SESSIONS.ser kannst du ignorieren.


----------



## prakti@Tesla (19. Aug 2011)

dieser Error wird auch angezeigt:

JTheseusServlet service: null
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP: 
An error occurred at line: 27 in the jsp file: /language.jsp
Configuration.bIsMesse cannot be resolved
24:


----------



## maki (19. Aug 2011)

Da steht dass es in language.jsp einen Fehler gibt...


----------



## prakti@Tesla (19. Aug 2011)

das weiss ich ja auch  aber wie es behoben wird nicht


----------

